# Help help help



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi members

I am desperately need of your help ( A KIND)

My sister along with her husband went to Portugal 2 months as my brother in law's elder brother stays there. My sister is being torched by her husband, and his brother physically and mentally. my sister has finally complained to the local police about the domestic violence. she was admitted to hospital for treatment as they had fractured her fingers and she is now currently under the care of APAV ( Cruz Vermelha) welfare unit. she doesn't have SIM so that we can communicate, she managed to call us from the Cruz Vermelha office number and we spoke. she is really facing difficulties as she cant speak Portuguese, i tried to get in touch with her to discuss further steps to bring her back to our home country ( INDIA) and i am unable to get thu the number 351214959860 which belongs to Cruz Verlmeha org.

can anyone out there in Portuguese HELP me in establishing contact with my sister? can you also advise how this Cruz Vermelha org is and whether they take good care? she is in Lisbon.

if you are around this place can i seek your help to go see her? probably buy a SIM ( i will pay the SIM fees and other fees upfront in to your account) for this help. God bless.

Pls PM message me for more details if you wish to help, thanks in advance for your kind gesture.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your sisters horrible situation.
The number i can find for them is +351 21 391 3900. This is a national number, but I am sure they will have someone who can speak English that can put you through to the Lisbon office. Unfortunately I am in Porto but there are maybe other members closer who can pop in and get her a sim card.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Cruz Vermelha is Red Cross (exact translation) and APAV (Social services & Domestic Violence Support) 

Direct number: (+351) 210 495 280

Other contact (call on Portugusse working hous)

APAV

Miss Maria de Oliveira

+351 21 358 79 22
[email protected]

Sorry can not help you any further


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Check this as well:

Contactos


----------



## RichyBassett (Jan 13, 2016)

Give us an update please.
Is your sister ok?
Contact us if you still need help.
Richy


----------

